# how much compression should my tecumseh 8hp have?



## jdtrs27 (Nov 23, 2010)

I bought my JD TRS27 snowblower and have already had to plate the motor mounting area because of some cracks. And I was getting ready to get a new carb for it, but I wanted to ask you guys first how much compression my motor should have. I tinker with some 2 stroke boat motors and they typically have around 125psi. but I tested this motor and it has only about 50psi. Is that normal for this motor?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Nov 20, 2010)

Im not sure how the compression realease works on that engine, but a lot of small engines you cant check cranking compression with a normal guage. The best way is with a leak down tester. My feeling???? If its not smoking a ton, and you can feel some pressure when you crank it with your finger over the plug hole your good to go.


----------



## Craftsman 8hp (Nov 28, 2010)

my craftsman has a 8hp tecumesh and when I did compression a year ago I also got a strange number like 50 psi. Someone said that it is because of a decompression device or something in that manner


----------

